# Views Sought



## colian (May 11, 2005)

We are currently looking at planning our summer visit to France and going Portsmouth to either Caen or La Harve.

Brittany Ferries quote was in the region of £750 return

LD Ferries was about £380.

Has anyone any experience of the service with LD Ferries as the price difference appears extreme

Ian& Col


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yup. Provided you book early enough to get a cabin it seemed fine to me:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-331013.html#331013

Dave


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Wow ! . . . for only £55 odd quid return ticket, outward on July 1st and return on 30th July its a no brainer - Seafrance ferry from Dover to Calais & spend the 'other' £700 on enjoying the holiday :lol:


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*views sought*

hi we do france and eu 5/6 times a yodeear just had a quote 2/6/09 out 16/8/09 back 63.00 seafrance with discount code so only one route for us from suffolk


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

colian said:


> Brittany Ferries quote was in the region of £750 return
> LD Ferries was about £380.


Tell them they've made a mistake, you don't want to buy the boat you want to travel on it.

I was happy with Sea France Dover/Calais for £54 return booked last week.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

see here


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello Ian an Col,
Brittany Ferries now have a monopoly to Cherbourg and are able to charge what they like. I assume they are part owned by the French tax payer and as such the employees don't give a stuff about customers or competition.............. oooopsss what competition?

They even have the cheek to suspend the service to Portsmouth for most of the winter and Poole for Jan & March.

Anyway we have used LD several times and been pleasantly surprised apart from the overnight and no cabins available within two months of booking.

So now we take sleeping bags and just save money.

Ray.


----------



## leedsalix (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi. We've just got off the boat after spending Christmas week with family in Normandy. We used LD Lines and it was fine - a bit basic maybe. I wouldn't recommend the food, but it's worth paying the extra for the proper sleeper seats that fully recline. 

I would certainly go with LD lines. It's not worth paying any more. Last time we drove all the way to Dover to take advantage of a £55 ferry. But the extra drive at both sides of the channel, fuel and tolls meant it wasn't really worth it in the end.


----------

